# What is the Best Breed of cow for a first time owner?



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just curious, I have always wanted a cow, and i wanted to know what would be the ideal breed for a first time owner.


----------



## herfrds (Apr 4, 2011)

What do you plan to do with the cattle?
How much land do you have for the animal?


----------



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 4, 2011)

herfrds said:
			
		

> What do you plan to do with the cattle?
> How much land do you have for the animal?


I'm not planning on getting one now.  I don't have room at my property. I was just curious.

If i was to get one it would be a pet/show animal, since i'm in 4-H.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there a cattle breeder near to you as they may be able to let you use a calf for a 4H project. We did that last year and helped with the washing and halter breaking.
Galloway are great cows for showing and easy to handle but not for pets


----------



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 4, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Is there a cattle breeder near to you as they may be able to let you use a calf for a 4H project. We did that last year and helped with the washing and halter breaking.
> Galloway are great cows for showing and easy to handle but not for pets


Thanks! I was thinking about leasing a cow from someone from 4H.

Belted Galloways and Jerseys, and Texas Longhorns are favorite cow breeds.


----------



## herfrds (Apr 4, 2011)

I've seen kids dragged around the show ring by black angus and maine anjoun.

We like our Herefords. Vet's daughter has had good luck with ours. Too bad the judge only likes black hides.

Jerseys have a pretty nice temperment, but have heard the bulls can be nasty.


----------



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 5, 2011)

herfrds said:
			
		

> I've seen kids dragged around the show ring by black angus and maine anjoun.
> 
> We like our Herefords. Vet's daughter has had good luck with ours. Too bad the judge only likes black hides.
> 
> Jerseys have a pretty nice temperment, but have heard the bulls can be nasty.


Thanks I really like Jerseys and Brown Swiss.


----------



## clarmayfarm (Apr 5, 2011)

Several dairy breed clubs/ 4-H have calf chains, where a 4-her is "rented" a calf (for free, in most cases) to show. Dairy calves are usually much calmer than beef calves, especially as yearlings.

Calmest dairy breed, IMO, is a Swiss. They are slow, gentle, and calm.
We have Holsteins, and they are also good, but vary by bloodlines.
Jerseys are cute, and can be very tame, but they can be very headstrong, especially as they age.

Herfrds is right, Jersey bulls can be killers, ESPECIALLY when tame andd halterbroke.

Only heifers are shown in fairs and dairy shows for the most part.

I vote DAIRY!  But, I am quite biased!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in 4-H and I'm leasing a veal calf to show and then he will be eaten. The farm I'm leasing from has never shown one, but I am willing to take the challenge! I just started halter breaking it, but it's still recovering from scours, so I had to take it slow


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 4, 2011)

Longhorns are very cool looking and I know many a person who keeps them as "pets" or "mascots"..the horns do present unique challenges though..I prefer polled on my place.

Herefords are,IMO, the most docile of the beef breeds..they are also, at least in my area, very popular for the 4-h kids..along with shorthorn and Limi.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2011)

Of the beef  breeds the Scotch Highland and Galloways are by far the most docile and easy to handle, the Herefords are nice to work with but the two Gaels are by far the gentlest, close to them is the Dexter, all three are easy to halter break. 

The Texas Longhorn if worked with gets very gentle also, numerous TL steers have become very good saddle mounts, and the Dickinson Ranch  in Ohio had one of their major bulls saddle trained and used in parades, exhibitions and many many appearances including inSIDE tv studios. Google Dickinson Cattle Company , in Ohio. 

Of the dairy breeds, Brown Swiss the best, followed by Gurnsey then Holstein and milking Shorthorn. Milking  Devons if you can find them are super nice to work with. 

Lots of choices, I'd stay away from Angus,  Brahmas if worked with handle very nicely. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------

